# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Bán liền kề nam 32 đường 17m thuận tiện kinh doanh

## tuanhaiphat12

Bán liền kề nam 32 đường 17m thuận tiện kinh doanh

Chính chủ gửi bán liền kề nam 32 dãy TT6-3, diện tích 79,3m2, hướng ĐN, đường 17m, mặt tiền 6m, nhà xây thô và hoàn thiện ngoài 3,5 tầng, đối diện là trường cấp 1-2 của thị trấn Trạm Trôi.

Đóng 30% kí hợp đồng với chủ đầu tư Lũng Lô 5, bàn giao nhà cuối năm 2018, hiện tại nhà đã xây xong móng, tiến độ đóng tiền chia làm 6 đợt.

Đường 17m là đường liên kết với khu vực dân sinh xung quang dự án nên khách hàng có thể vừa ở vừa kinh doanh

Giá bán Thỏa Thuận

Liên hệ: 0904.710.301

----------

